# New Weekly Video - SA Channel - Egrip,Limelight and 5 Pawns



## Philip Dunkley (26/1/15)

Hi All,

My second video is online at YouTube, and this week it's a long one. Sorry that it is so long, but I will cut it down from Next week. It delves into the new eGrip from Joyetech, looks at the Limelight Wind Chime and I taste some of 5 Pawns amazing juices!!!

It can be found at :



Oh, we also have our first competition, and you might catch a glance of the new IPV Mini!!!!

Please share the link as much as you can, would really like this to take off and get the vendor's invloved.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam (26/1/15)

Nice. Keep up the good work. I enjoyed the egrip review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

Very nice eGrip review Philip - I haven't used cotton on the RBA only Rayon, and found that with Rayon you get dry hits (>10W) if you tuck the wick in such a way that you close up all 4 internal air holes. If I leave the 2 internal air holes (closest to the coil mounting screws) "open", I experience no dry hits above 10W and zero flooding and/or leaking. Have to mention e-juice used is minimum 50% VG and higher.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (26/1/15)

Very nicely done, making us South Africans proud!!! 
Thanks for the vid.


----------



## free3dom (27/1/15)

Well done Philip!
Another great installment, really enjoyed watching


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/15)

Another great video @Philip Dunkley. 

I would shorten the videos if I was you... even break them into different video's instead of one long one.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (27/1/15)

Thanks Rob. As of next episode, these will be cut back quite a bit to about 45-50 minutes. I did not realise how long this one was until I put it all together, and I could not cut anything out!!
Thanks for the kind words though!!


----------



## Michaelsa (27/1/15)

@Philip Dunkley I absolutely loved the video! And i love your lung initiative!


----------

